# Building Life Size Figures



## ERVysther (Jun 18, 2011)

OK, after pulling my hair out trying to use the search function here, I throw myself to the mercy of he zombies.....errrrr....horde....ah! CROWD! That's it! 

Any threads/links here for building life size figures? We're doing a "Monster Museum" there this year and are looking for tutorials on how to build the framework and all that...

Thanks in advance to all those who can help...:smoking:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beelce has posted some threads on building body frameworks for life size figures. These can be posed, which is a plus.

This form uses wood in the framework:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=14638

This form uses PVC. He's made an articulated army using this technique:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=17073

And here is his most recent version of a PVC based form:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=15432

As part of his YouTube Wednesday tutorials, AllenH has done a video on body forms:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=29859

And techniques for corpsing them:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=27161


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Ok, this is the week for it I suppose. ERV check out you tube wed this week for the tutorial you seek. It is an amazing technique I stumbled across recently- you will love it.


----------



## ERVysther (Jun 18, 2011)

OK, I'll bite! *chomp* Where is your YouTube channel at?


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/StiltbeastStudios?feature=mhee


----------



## ERVysther (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks! Just subscribed!


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Here's a link to my video that gives an idea how mine are made. These are self standing units and frames can be changed to make sittig positions.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Here you go,


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Here's a link to a video featuring the artist Allen refers to in his vid. It is an interview, but it also shows his technique beginning around 6:39.


----------

